# Comparing 7 + 8 Archetypes (278, 378 and 478)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 278, 378 and 478 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having SEVEN and EIGHT fixes (278, 378 and 478) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Gluttony and Lust merge into a very energetic, expansive personality that want to get the big picture and live their lives to the fullest. They don't bow to anyone and want to remove any limitations who got in their way;

• Double assertive stance ; the need to take charge and make things happen out in the real world in enhanced;

• Conquering, Protective and overall big personality;

• Very masculine and extroverted energy;

• The pleasure-seeking, forward-thinking SEVEN is at odds with the boundary-setting, reactive EIGHT;

• There is a conflict between a the SEVEN's need for variety and plethora of experiences and the EIGHT's need to get all the way into something, conquering it to the core;

• This is the most extroverted and active combination of all;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Relationships*

• 278s love being around people and have lots of fun with them ; they are the socialites and social butterflies of the archetypes;

• 378s are more utilitarian and business-like with their relationships. They usually prefer to keep emotional entanglements for others;

• 478s need deep and various relationships in which they can learn and share thoughts about the world; they are more in touch with their emotions too;


*Main Assets*

• 278s' greatest talent is their friendly dispositions and openess to sensual experiences; They are very personable and usually make good first impressions;

• 378s' biggest asset is that they can be really good at seizing opportunities that can nab them the best outcome of all;

• 478s' greatest asset is that they are truly creative and want to concretize their inner visions in a truly original way;


*Role in society*

• 278s want people to get along and brighting things up for them;

• 378s want to fill up a role, often socially enviable, and be recognized for it;

• 478s want to create their own path and stay off of stereotypes and conformity;


*Potential Problems*

• 278s have some of the hardest time of all archetypes looking inside themselves and admitting faults. Their sense of pride and vanity is often bloated and prevent them to see that they may be excessive when interacting with others and treating them like mere entertainment. They minimize problems and don't like when people tries to impose them limits of some sort. They want freedom and pleasure at all costs and can display narcissistic and/or histrionic tendencies. 

• 378s can be seem as insensitive and provocative to others because they tend to love a good conflict in order to stir some shit up. They are quick-witted but can eventually lose appeal because of their jerk attitude. Also, they can be so egocentric that they forgot to include other people in their goals and schemes. Like the 368s, they can be very adept at putting their foot in their mouth and say or do something offensive or inappropriate. Their ''deal with it'' attitude can seem old very fast and look distasteful. Finally, they need to look inside themselves more and listen to their inner motivations, as they spend way too much time outside their own mind and heart.

• 478s are the least cooperative of all 27 tritypes because they need to see and experience everything their own way. The may seek freedom in every situation and might feel easily trapped when conforming to a certain way of operating things. They also tend to overly believe in their capacity to change a situation and not take into consideration other's input, which might cause them to be percieved as arrogant and opinionated. Finally, the tend to follow what's inspire them only, leaving out uninteresting stuff that can be useful for later;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 278s are triple hedonistic and pleasure-seeking. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to experience life to its fullest without being controlled or bogged down by any means. This archetype loves to indulge in fun and stress-free activities and, contrary to 279s will actually fight to keep their enjoyment alive at all times. They usually don't get upset for too long because they focus on the fun side of things. Self-preservation variants are the most fun-loving and materialistic or the three subtypes, especially if dominant SEVEN. They love the fine things in life and don't like to be attached with engagements too much. The TWO element with this subtype is the countertype and doesn't look much like a typical relationship-seeking TWO. Sexual 278s are flamboyant and crave being the center of attention. They also have a daredevil and romantic side to them. They can be hard to follow because of their relentless zeal and idealism. Social subtypes with this tritype is a bit odd and less stereotypical because of the SEVEN countertype who is against gluttony and the EIGHT countertype which is less openly aggressive. They are more sensitive too the public's opinion about their behavior and are less impulsive than the other two subtypes unless they're antisocial;

• 378s are triple assertive and expansive. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to conquer and expand their physical territory in order to create what they crave and envision. They are the empire builders, always on the lookout for new ways of spreading their way of thinking and act immediately upon creating new shemes. Paired with a self-perservation instinct, this tritype is more grounded and looking for the right deal to make a profitable experience. They are very epicurious and like to keep an image of laid-back, positive person. With the sexual subtype, the attention is less tangible and more focused on reaching lofty ideals. New experiences need to be felt and savored more intensely than self-preservation subtype. They like to be seen as an ideal, perfected ideal person to a few people close to them and their intent is to consume experiences, not just living them. Social variant is more involved with securing a political or organizational enviable place in the established hierarchy. They are the most confortable with the spotlight and like to maintain a grandiose, greater than nature persona when appearing publicly. Those are usualy quite colorful, but not as much as the sexual variant;

• 478s are triple creative and innovative. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to forge their own path in life and making their dreams a reality. They are often called trail-blazers because they like to go off the beaten path in order to create their own reality. They are very independent and use their intuition to help other people see things differently, often by letting them see all the possibilities that can unfold from one decision. The self-preservation subtype is less flamboyant and more practical than the other two subtypes.They want to maintain their independence and enjoy life to the fullest while creating. While they have access to their emotions, they tend to disregard them if they take too much negative space in their lives. Sexual variants are the most magical and intense and want to make things happen quickly with panache. Like all sexual subtypes, then tend to be deeply involved in their intimate relationships and may want to search for the ideal partner. The can also fall in love with their ideas and aren't always grounded. The social subtype is more protective and feel they're on a mission to help people understand the world differently. They like to communicate their enthousiasm but can be a little less idependent than the sexual and self-preservation variants;


*Possible mistypes*

• Social SEVENS or EIGHTS with one of those tritypes (278, 378, 478) might associate less with the sins of gluttony and lust because of they are both countertypes going against the energy of their types;

• Sexual SEVEN or EIGHTS with a 278 or 378 tritype might consider identifying with 478 because they feel more emotional and passionate;

• Social TWO with a THREE wing certainly can be mistyped as a 378 instead of a 278;


*MBTI*

• 278s' most common MBTI types are : ESFP (728), ENFP (728), ESTP (872), ENTP (782), ENFJ (278) and sometimes ESFJ (287) and ENTJ (872). It's exceedingly rare to find introverted types with this tritype. SJ temperament is relatively rare with this archetype while SP is common;

• 378s' most common MBTI types are : ESTP (873), ENTJ (873), ESFP (378), ENTP (783) and maybe ENFJ (387) and ESTJ (837). It's incredibly rare to find introverted types with this tritype and all extroverted types might fit the bill;

• 478s' most common MBTI types are : ENFP (748), INFP (478), ENTP (784) and sometimes INTP (748) or ENFJ (874). This is mostly an NF or perceiving preference tritype, as not many sensing or judging types are found to be this tritype;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 278s and 378s are generally more pragmatic and sensual than 478s who in turn are more idealistic and imaginative;

• 378s are very good at making deals, convincing people while looking sharp and undeterred. 278S are less driven and more fun-oriented without all the competitiveness;

• 478s are very creative and are focused of self-expression while 378 are more like managers and getting the right opportunities to pushes an image or persona;

• 278s want to give off this sunny, libertine and pleasurable persona while 478s are more about being truth to themselves and allow more negative emotions to create something unique;

• 378s (and often 278s) can be unapologetic about their behavior and act before they think, 478s are able to self-reflect more readily;

• 478s can be moody and surprisingly quiet at times while 278s, even if they can also be emotional, are more dependent on external factors like being appreciated or rejected;

• 278s hide their fear of rejection and being unloved with their devil-may-care attitude and seductive behavior while 378 hide their weaknesses and fear of worthlessness be looking as big and expansive as possible;

• 378s and 478s can look aloof and detached while 278s care too much about being liked for being truly distant;

• 478s insist on doing things their way. While 378s also want to be in charge, they can do it in a little more subtlety;

• 478s find inspiration in almost everything while 278s need a social frame of reference to be creative.


----------

